# what is fin rot and do I need to worry



## becki chapman (May 30, 2013)

As I looked though the threads I seen a lot of mation about fin rot, and I am being new to having betta am worried a little bit, I have two a male and famale and my daughter has three two famale and one male, I have barbs in my tank and though the batta's chase them and they chase them I haven't noticed no damaged to the fin's but I have noticed a little damage to my daughter male, should I worry and get medican and if so what should I get and have on hand, and what are the signs of fin rot, I know ike is like a fungus growth oh and before every body goes off their rockers these males are in diffent tanks my daughter has a ten with four fish total and mine are in a 20 with 11 fish total I know not to put two malw batta's together that is a big NO NO


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome! 

First of all, let me calm you a bit. There's a lot of confusion about fin rot. A torn fin does not automatically = fin rot. Fin rot, rather, develops over a longer period of time in dirty water and made worse by cold water. 

If you keep bettas in warm clean water there shouldn't be any rot. To be sure, fin rot is black/red on the edges of fins. Now, your daughter's fish has a chunk missing? That could be caused be nippy tank mates or, believe it or not, he could have bit his own tail. Long finned bettas are made to bear heavy fins by the consumer who desires a fluffier, more robust tail and to help bear the burden they nip. Sometimes they bite from stress or boredom as well.

Tank mates should be considered carefully. Male and female bettas should NEVER be kept together unless for breeding purposes (in the wild, each betta maintains their own individual territories. In an aquarium setting, they cannot usually co-habitate)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Hello,and welcome to the Forum.Fin rot is a disease or symptom.I have a fish who has fin rot and it died.


----------

